# Schwinn barnfind—worth fixing up?



## Air_Cooled_Driver (Jul 21, 2022)

Hi all, first post for me. I have this old Schwinn found in a collapsed barn on my property, and wondered if it might clean up or if it’s too far gone to be worthwhile. I have some fabrication skills and sort of like the idea of making new fenders and so forth, putting new wheels on, blasting/painting, etc. But, I have zero idea about parts availability, sources (other than eBay and whatnot), and other newbie problems. 

Also, wondered what the community thinks about ID of the bike. Based on catalog pics, kind of looks like an early 50s Spitfire. The serial number is a bit corroded and hard to read.


----------



## stezell (Jul 21, 2022)

I want to say Schwinn DX and it will clean up. Welcome to the group. 

Sean


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 21, 2022)

Air_Cooled_Driver said:


> Hi all, first post for me. I have this old Schwinn found in a collapsed barn on my property, and wondered if it might clean up or if it’s too far gone to be worthwhile. I have some fabrication skills and sort of like the idea of making new fenders and so forth, putting new wheels on, blasting/painting, etc. But, I have zero idea about parts availability, sources (other than eBay and whatnot), and other newbie problems.
> 
> Also, wondered what the community thinks about ID of the bike. Based on catalog pics, kind of looks like an early 50s Spitfire. The serial number is a bit corroded and hard to read.
> 
> ...



Looks like a late '40s Schwinn DX model. DX frames make great klunkers if at the least. You could fix that one up for sure. It is rough but depending on what type of project you want to take on. Lots of bikes in that condition come back. Plenty of parts for it right here on the cabe. The wheels are toast but the plenty of original parts to work with. If you choose not to fix it up you can post the parts for sale. Welcome and good luck. My '47 all finished up, it was not nearly as gone as yours. Yours has a few of the same parts leading me to believe yours is late '40s.


----------



## stezell (Jul 21, 2022)

Pretty much anything you need parts wise would be available on here.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 21, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 21, 2022)

Welcome. Lots of work, but what isn't? A good way to get into a hobby is with gusto. It depends on many factors. If you like a challenge, the Cabe is here with advice and parts. If you explore the Cabe, you can see what others choose to tackle. To me, it's too far gone but would look great displayed as it is...BUT..... There are no rules or right or wrong. Good luck!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 21, 2022)

Go for it!

You will need some Kroil & a propane torch by the looks of it!

Welcome to The CABE- Post your progress!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 21, 2022)

Killer crusty DX!  I am rebuilding one about as crusty as that one and its totally doable.  Be prepared to replace all the small hardware but most things can be hammered back into relative shape and run!  That one is certainly rebuildable.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2022)

With enough time, know-how (mad skills), and money anything can be saved! this one rescued by @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 21, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe!  That bike will involve some work..


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 21, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe … Cool project


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 21, 2022)

You will want to get ahold or someone or maybe you might have the skills to get the frame checked out for alignment....otherwise it might be savable.  It's a tad bit toasty so expect for things to be seized. And if it's too much of a headache....it makes good wall art.
If you have any questions post them here and we can help along your journey if you decide to tackle this project.
Welcome aboard bicycle friend.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 21, 2022)

Working on this one currently that was similar to yours in crust-value.  Already have the fenders all hammered straight and alot of the parts ready to go back on.  New set of wheels obviously but you get the point....


----------



## Air_Cooled_Driver (Jul 21, 2022)

Ok! I will save it. I am familiar with rust—I restore cars for fun. I’ll post pics as I go along. Thanks for all the info and inspiration.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 21, 2022)

Air_Cooled_Driver said:


> I’ll post pics as I go along.



Everyone loves  pictures


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 21, 2022)

Yard art


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 21, 2022)

Do it!! Thats one of the fun parts of this hobby! Bringing the old bikes back to ride again! Couple of mine over the years.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 21, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Do it!! Thats one of the fun parts of this hobby! Bringing the old bikes back to ride again! Couple of mine over the years.
> 
> View attachment 1666423
> 
> ...



Gracious....That 35/36 CWC is one HELL of an awesome transformation!  Well done!  Thats the kinda stuff I love to see on here....


----------



## Thee (Jul 21, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> Yard art



I’m a glutton for punishment but……..I think I’d make a whirligig outta that one 🧀😂


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 21, 2022)

These 3 crusty critters ride again. Pretty sure yours can too. Like previously mentioned, bearings will likely need replaced. I think I've got the twin to yours there in the middle, and surprisingly, I think all I replaced was the front bearings. Maybe a race too....they're all running together at this point. Lol


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 21, 2022)

Air_Cooled_Driver said:


> Ok! I will save it. I am familiar with rust—I restore cars for fun. I’ll post pics as I go along. Thanks for all the info and inspiration.



Great to hear, not a job for those of Huevous  diminuta. Way to step up and stay true to the hobby.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jul 21, 2022)

Hola @Air_Cooled_Driver ! Welcome to" the tribe of cabers" you can find here, some tips and works done, from some fellow bikers! Using a nice bath of acid, sandblasting, and PB blaster! Also you can ask for parts here! Good luck and post some pics*!*


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 21, 2022)

Get yourself a can or 2 of Kroil and start soaking all the hardware with it, its a bit expensive, but good stuff!! https://www.kroil.com/products/kroil-original-penetrant-best-penetrating-oil/


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 21, 2022)

@Air_Cooled_Driver  I'm getting close with this one it has come a long way. Lots of sore hands and fingers and worth every bit of it. I show my wear and still keep rocking and rolling, I don't mind if my bikes do too.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 21, 2022)

I have a crusty tank (one side only) that would match its look but unfortunately it has a primered second half. I bought the second half here from Bob U. I guess the primered side could be stripped and aged a little.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 21, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @Air_Cooled_Driver  I'm getting close with this one it has come a long way. Lots of sore hands and fingers and worth every bit of it. I show my wear and still keep rocking and rolling, I don't mind if my bikes do too.
> 
> View attachment 1666520
> 
> View attachment 1666521



Dude what a transformation!!  ...and to think, under all that patina, the truss fork was actually a springer!!  Dang!

Kidding of course....you did awesome!


----------



## Air_Cooled_Driver (Jul 21, 2022)

Thanks again for the encouragement. I have bought my first bike stand—how I raised four kids without one is beyond me—and will tear into it soon. I like the idea of fabricating a tank. . .


----------



## Thee (Jul 21, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Great to hear, not a job for those of Huevous  diminuta. Way to step up and stay true to the hobby.



Got Huevous Grande but as in “ of mice and men” I’d rather just sit under the tree and watch the birds lol hahaha


----------



## nick tures (Jul 24, 2022)

Wow that’s cool welcome to the cabe


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe! Judging by the angle of the kickstand tube, I'm thinking that's an early postwar model, 1946. Can't see any of the other little manufacturing details though. Looks like a fun project. 👍


----------

